# Progress on my first coop build



## tbakko (Aug 12, 2013)

I still have some work to do, like securing all the area around the coop & a few misc. things here & there. I will post more pictures when it's all done.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Great coop build! Good ventilation, sturdy build.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking sharp. Nice job!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

good looking setup 
i would however worry about that chicken wire
it keeps chickens in well
doesn't keep things with big teath out though
if you can get some 2" x2" wire 9to put over it) you should be in good shape


good luck
piglett


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice job that, well done.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome coop! Looks great!


----------

